# How Much Steel Can a Dremel Tool Handle??



## WouldaShoulda

I need to cut off a block shackle.

That's pretty hard stuff.

Probably 1/8 or so thick.

With the right attachment, can it cut anchor chain also??

The Dremel web site wasn't very specific...


----------



## btrayfors

A Dremel tool with a cutting wheel cuts through s/s very nicely. I regularly cut bolts up to 1/2" or so. 

Assume it will also cut anchor chain, but never tried it. A hacksaw will, however.

Bill


----------



## patrickrea

It will cut what you need, but watch your angle with the cutting wheel. You can expect to shatter at least 1 wheel on that shackle. Anything over 3 eighths, and I reach for the sawz-all.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Nice!!

I like the Dremel as a mutitasker and household tool as opposed to the sawz-all for heavy hitting.

Regular chain is pretty soft, but the shackle is hardened.

I'll take it slow and be careful with the potential shattering.


----------



## bheintz

You should have no problems using the a Dremel to cut shackles or anchor chain. I recommend using the Dremel 426 1-1/4" Fiberglass Reinforced Cut-off Wheels or the EZ456 Cutting Wheels (5).










Note: if you are using the Dremel Tool for an extended period of time, and it heats up in your hands, shut it off and let it cool down or it will be damaged.


----------



## danjarch

You might try a 4 inch angle grinder as well. Will slice through it like butter.


----------



## Capnblu

don't forget your safety glasses with those little cut-offs, they can really explode.


----------



## arf145

Using my cordless Dremel and one of the reinforced wheels bheinz recommends I've easily cut through 1/4" SS bolts. You'd definitely want goggles of course, but I bet it has no problem with your 1/8".


----------



## 14432

If you're cutting on baord be sure that you have something heat-proof under whatever you're cutting - to catch any pieces that may fall after you cut through. Those pieces will burn into gelcoat, wood or whatever very nicely.


----------



## stuffinbox

My Dremel (along with my shopvac) has become indispensable on my boat for jobs just like this. The fiberglass cutoff wheels will work nicely. You might want to hoover up any metal dust when you're done -- they'll leave rust spots everywhere.


----------



## therapy23

My dremel heats up quickly and has no torque. 
Those cut off wheels shatter with regularity - maybe I have the cheapee ones?? 
Just Glad I don't have to cut too many things off. I usually us a wrench etc.


----------



## mitiempo

The Dremel should have no problem with only 1/8". I used mine to cut 5/16" ss bolts and 3/8" chain. The fibreglass cut-off wheels are best. Zips through fibreglass like butter. The fibreglass cut-off wheels and the small sanding drums are my favorite attachments and I wouldn't be without it.
Brian


----------



## tdw

Thats cool...does it work in the cordless or only the mains voltage models ?



bheintz said:


> You should have no problems using the a Dremel to cut shackles or anchor chain. I recommend using the Dremel 426 1-1/4" Fiberglass Reinforced Cut-off Wheels or the EZ456 Cutting Wheels (5).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: if you are using the Dremel Tool for an extended period of time, and it heats up in your hands, shut it off and let it cool down or it will be damaged.


----------



## hellosailor

The Dremel "red" abrasive wheels shatter madly. The black fiberglass reinforced ones will easily do the job--just remember that if you twist or torque them, they also will break. the metal blade looks nive, never needed to try it.

But your simplest solution is probably to buy a "carbide" blade for your hack saw or coping saw, around $5 and makes very quick work of a 1/4" or more of steel shackle, even stainless. No danger of shattering and throwing a wheel into your eyes at high speed, either.

(If you use a Dremel wheel, make Real Damn Sure you use eye protection. Please!)


----------



## arf145

tdw said:


> Thats cool...does it work in the cordless or only the mains voltage models ?


Works in cordless too.


----------



## pdqaltair

*Bolt cutters. No cheap ones.*

Cordless.

Works when bouncing.

Can't skip and cut something else.

Safe.

Fast.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Thanks for all the good stuff, alternatives as well.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The dremel tool got it right off!!

It cut the anchor chain and polished the scratch out of my watch crystal too!!

Yes, one must make that cut straight in and straight out as any variation will send the wheel flying.


----------



## Valiente

I use both the Dremel and the angle grinder to cut 1/4-1/2" steel bolts flush to the nut. The Dremel is slower and you need a lighter touch, but it works with the appropriate cut-off wheel. The Makita 4 1/2" angle grinder I use because I love fireworks...it's almost _too _fast, really.


----------



## donradclife

The Dremel tends not to heat things up as much as the angle grinder--learned the hard way when the cut off traveler bolt dropped onto the bunk mattress...


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The angle grinder may have been ruff on the watch crystal too!!


----------



## Valiente

donradclife said:


> The Dremel tends not to heat things up as much as the angle grinder--learned the hard way when the cut off traveler bolt dropped onto the bunk mattress...


Very true...if the steel isn't glowing cherry-red, you're not grinding hard enough!


----------

